# Kettenblatt für Race Face Evolve XC Kurbel



## og1234 (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

mein mittleres Kettenblatt ist verschliessen und ich brauche ein neues.
In diversen Internet Bikeshop habe ich immer nur ein komplettes Set
mit allen 3 Kettenblättern von Race Face gefunden, aber nie
einzelne.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich nur das 32 Zähne Kettenblatt bekomme ?
Passen die 4 Arm Kettenblätter von Shimano auch ?

Danke
og1234


----------



## digi03 (15. Mai 2005)

Na vieleicht hier:
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...02197c60b&method=m_catpd&menuID=183&groupID=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

